# Defiance Returns June 2014



## BenSt (Mar 23, 2014)

Defiance will soon be returning to us, another couple of months.  Anyone have any premonitions or ideas of what we might see?

Obviously, Datak Tarr being sent to prison if he survives.  I'm very curiosu what is going to happen to Mia Kirshner's character Kenya will live or not, I mean we saw that she seemed to pass out at the end of episode 13, but...does it mean death??


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 31, 2014)

I am indeed looking forward to season 2, the first season had an odd pace, there were one or two genuinely shocking and unexpected moments, of course there were one or two I saw coming from a mile away. But overall it was a fun and interesting take on an alien invasion. Some of the most unique monsters as well, if you go down to the woods today, your sure of a BIG suprise! Those spider creatures are going to stick in my mind for a while!


----------

